# Systema Seminar in Mount Vernon, Ohio



## Kenpodoc (Mar 26, 2005)

Al McLuckie will conduct a one-day Systema seminar at Panther Kenpo Karate, OH on Sunday April 3, 2005. Seminar starts a Noon.

Cost is $50

For more information Call Steve Hatfield

Panther Kenpo Karate Studio
Steve Hatfield
300 Tilden Ave
Suite 1A
Mount Vernon, OH 43050
740-392-3846


----------



## NYCRonin (Mar 27, 2005)

I extend my best wishes for a great experience to all that attend - and as the 'mod' here - ask for any that attend to please grace us with a review, here.
Have a blast, folks!


----------

